# First Step in Meat Processing



## CircleStar Ranch (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok I thought of potential dilemia in my planned dual-purpose goat raising. Several properties we are looking at are within the sprawling city limits. They allow small livestock but not discharging of a firearm. Having never owned or used anything but centerfire and rimfire firearms, will a .22 caliber pellet pistol drop an 8-month old as humanely as a .22 caliber rimfire pistol? Short of looking at property outside the city limits, what other options do I have to start the meat processing process? I need to buy something, as the smallest firearm I own fires .38-special, which I would guess would be "overkill" (excuse the pun). 

-Dutch


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

I've never done either, so I can't answer your question. Aside from the city limits issue, have you thought of trying .22 short or .22 long sub-sonic. Both rounds have significantly less "crack" than a standard .22 long.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I personaly would not use the pistol. I have not shot a goat, but have dogs, cattle, and a horse and use a 30-30 rifle. Do you know of anyone that lives where you can use the .38? The .38 will do the job, so I would use it. The only other thing you could do is cut the throat, I myself am not brave enough to even think about doing that.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I really don't think a pellet gun would get it done.
In Wa. State you can have the slaughter guy come to you, and I have
had that done with cattle and pigs. Both slaughter guys I saw used a .22 long. I have put a horse down with a regular .22 and it was quick and humane using the imaginary X from the ears to the eyes method. I read somewhere to *not* do that with goats as they have a very hard plate for a forehead so you must shoot them in the back of the head.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't think the pellet would kill so I don't think that's such a good idea. The last time we used a .38 special it took two shots. However if your going to shoot them do it in the back of the head where the vertebra meets the scull not where you would shoot a horse behind the eye. You could slit the throat or if you can get a large knife you could decapitate. In my opinion decapitation is the most humane way but it takes a very sharp blade and good aim. One other way I have heard but never tried myself is taking a large needle and injecting air into an artery so they have a heart attack. As an above poster mentioned maybe you could find a friend living in an area where you can discharge of a firearm and kill them there. Maybe you could even get a silencer so the shot is less noticeable.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

You could always get one of the higher powered air rifles. I've seen them take out wild hogs, and they might ne able to take out a goat. Otherwise I would just call out a butcherto do out for you.


----------

